# Por fin mi transmisor terminado



## locoar07 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ayer a la noche luego de cambiar una resistencia que habia puesto mal y de tener la bobina de 4 vueltas en ves de 3 termine mi transmisor hace unas semanas o unos dias la verdad que no recuerdo chaky2007 me dijo que hiciera este transmisor a si que me puse manos a la obra y aca estoy unos dias despues posteando mi nuevo transmisor la verdad que deja que desear el transmisor la calidad de sonido es pesima pero para ser mi primer circuito me quedo barbaro.
en realidad era un microfono fm pero yo por gusto le hice una modificacion que ta buena le puse una entrada de ping fino estero para poder conectarlo a la compu y escuchar la musica en una radio.

aca le dejo unas fotitos para que vallan viendo y que se animen que no es dificil hacerlo te lo digo yo que no se un jorepe de electronica jaja 

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

fijate lo que es la bobina jajaja    es muy triste 

http://imageshack.us

tengo una pregunta para el que save yo a a la bobina la hice con un alambre de cobre  0.5 mm y le puse una antena tambien de cobre de 2 cm no si si esta bien la verdad es que creo que la bobina es la que hace que se escuche tan mal el sonido ya que cuando la toco con la mano o con un metal mejora drasticamente el sonido espero que sepan contestarme tengo que usar un alambre mas grueso [/img]


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 20, 2007)

impresionante... lo empezaste despues que yo y lo terminaste antes es que soy muy dejado o vos muy grosso, ya hice el impreso muchas gracias.


era nomas para felicitarte, me voy a tener que poner las pilas 


lo del sonido supuestamente segun lo que busque era uno de los mejores, estoy casi seguro de haberlo mencionado antes pero, el capacitor de 12pf si lo cambias por un trimmer verde sintonizara mejor.



igual suerte y que lo disfrutes


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 20, 2007)

porcierto donde esta la bobina????


----------



## locoar07 (Mar 20, 2007)

mira la bina esta en la ultima foto la que se ve media borrosa que esta por debajo de la inscripcion smovpo


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 21, 2007)

esos cables cruzados son la bobina???!!!!      hasta donde se y me dijeron la bobina es como un resorte un poco mas unidos unos de otros. lo hiciste asi porque se te ocurrio o alguien te dijo eso???? 


saludos


----------



## locoar07 (Mar 21, 2007)

jajaj se es cualquier cosa la bobina lo mismo ya la saque ahora voy a hacer otra no me lo dijo nadie lo saque de una pagina de internet que esta este mismo circuito con fotos te paso la dire http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/tx/bug5.htm
como veras en la ultima foto se ve una bobina perfecta


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 21, 2007)

hola creo que estaria bien la bobina que isiste pero no lo del alambrito pelado talvez al tocarse mas antes de llegar a su punto maximo tenga algun efecto sobre el aparato saludos


----------



## DobleA (Mar 22, 2007)

locoar07, felicitaciones por tu logro.

Sería recomendable que la próxima vez que postees fotos lo hagas en un formato mas pequeño o mejor aun sería colocarlas en thumbnail (imagenes pequeñas pero con opción de agrandar) para así lograr una navegabilidad mas cómoda. Tenér que darle al scroll vertical y horizontal a veces resulta molesto.
En el hosteador de imagenes que tu usaste aparece esta opción. Dice algo así como "thumbnail for forums".

Saludos!


----------



## locoar07 (Mar 22, 2007)

si perdon no savia como poner la imagenes pense que se verian mas pequeñas disculpa no volvera a suceder


----------



## snakewather (Mar 22, 2007)

lo que dices del efecto de la bobina es por que al acrecarle un material esta aumenta en campo magnetico en ella y el voltaje atrvez de ella se dispara en oscilaciones continuas se oye mejor por que aumenta la señal de recepcion pero si en dado momento este voltaje aumenta de mas podria dañar tu cicuito.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola enhorabuena....en mucha paginas indican como cambiar el condensador 12 picofaradios por un timer regulable....

creo que yo voy a probar a ver si funciona...

Transmite bien el sonido recogido por el micro?¿¿?

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2009)

lindo lindo. 
 pero eso que le dicen bobina no es una bobina sino un capasitor de 12 pf, 
si le dicen bobina por la foma mas bien seria un "Trensa " jus jua jua

en fin como dice el colega arriba, mejor un trimer.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 21, 2009)

JAJAJA

se confundieron todos incluso nuestro amigo locoar07.
la bobina esta dibujada en el circuito impreso.

no es el alambre enrrollado.

esta hecha en la pcb.

esa es la bobina del circuito.

se los digo pq yo ya arm ese circuitoy modifique la salida para q tenga mejor alcanc.

la antena deberia medir unos 20cm y no solo 2, eso tambien afecta la transmision.

por otra parte una vez q terminas de soldar todo, lo mejor es q las puntas sobrantes de alambres de los componenetes las cortes al raz de la plaqueta.

saludos.


----------



## herx_goth (Feb 22, 2009)

jejeje   ese ya lo construi .... no lo recomiendo es muy inestable................................................



pero funciona la primera no necesita ajuste  de ningún tipo ........lleva la bobina en la placa  ...... y ningún trimer


----------



## Andrew (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola:

si no quieres hacer la bobina dibujada en la placa.se puede hacer una normal con 4 ó 5 espiras con cable de puentear ¿no?

Gracias..


es estyable en calidad de sonido y alcance?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Andrew dijo:
			
		

> Hola enhorabuena....en mucha paginas indican como cambiar el condensador 12 picofaradios por un timer regulable....
> 
> creo que yo voy a probar a ver si funciona...
> 
> ...


Te comento que esta mal visto en los foros "reflotar" los temas (osea postear en temas antiguos sin aportar algo interesante), por lo que te recomiendo que no lo vuelvas a hacer (este post es del 2007). Si tienes alguna duda creo que sería mejor publicar un nuevo tema, como por ejemplo: tengo X problema con X circuito.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 26, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Te comento que esta mal visto en los foros "reflotar" los temas (osea postear en temas antiguos sin aportar algo interesante), por lo que te recomiendo que no lo vuelvas a hacer (este post es del 2007). Si tienes alguna duda creo que sería mejor publicar un nuevo tema, como por ejemplo: tengo X problema con X circuito.


 Que propones, 20 post para un mismo circuito? Reflotar significa escribir comentarios sin aportar nada con el único propósito de que el post se mantenga en la página principal.


----------



## Gregory (Abr 26, 2009)

alguien tiene el plano de un transmisor de fm les agradeceria la ayuda


----------



## Andrew (Abr 26, 2009)

Bueno perdonen si molestó era para no abrir otro tema nuevo

saludos y perdón


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Bueno, no importa, no es necesario pedir perdón. Quizás sea que no entendí tu pregunta (ni que era una pregunta). Mejor, ignora mi comentario anterior.
En cuanto a la calidad del sonido, depende mucho de como lo armes. Si nunca hiciste un transmisor de estos, te recomiendo unos que hay en el foro con menos componentes.
La "bobina" de la placa, si se puede cambiar por una bobina normal (e incluso lo recomiendo). Es decir, un alambre aislado de cobre enrollado, con cuatro o cinco vueltas. De esa forma podrías cambiar la forma, tamaño, etc. si tener que hacer otra placa.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 27, 2009)

Gregory dijo:
			
		

> alguien tiene el plano de un transmisor de fm les agradeceria la ayuda


 En la sección de *Circuitos de Radio* tienes varios. Usa el *buscador*


----------



## Borrajo (Ene 18, 2010)

buenas ... este circuito yo lo hice 2 veces, la primera vez lo queme cuando le puse 12 voltios, no anduvo mas.. la segunda ves lo hice en placa de epoxy y la verdad que dio muy buenos resultados. como podran ver la bobina la recubri en estaño para que no se oxide y funcione mejor, sintoniza en 103.5 pese a la corta ante que tiene anda muy bien, habra que probar con una antema mayor y fijarse. lo que si es bastante inestable, pero si lo metemos adentro de una cajita de metal funciona de maravilla.


----------



## fernando celis claros (Ene 26, 2010)

Felicidades con tu transmisor

Por favor  alguien que me colabore   como adaptar la etapa final  con el transistor  2n 6084  no puedo calibrarlo que hago


----------

